
With Affordable Care Act, Canceled Policies for New York Professionals - kareemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/14/nyregion/with-affordable-care-act-canceled-policies-for-new-york-professionals.html?_r=0
======
rbritton
We're in Washington state, but it's the same story here. Our monthly premium
is going up about 50% for a similar deductible but lesser coverage overall.
Just wait until next year when larger employer plans are no longer exempted.

~~~
robomartin
California. Our insurance will go up 120%, deductible will increase as well.
Brilliant.

This is going to affect the economy in potentially massive ways. People don't
have unlimited resources. When your expenses increase by five or ten thousand
dollars per year there are things you will not do with that money. That, in
turn, will affect others. The 49 employee and 29 hour mess will pile on top of
the reduction of disposable income to make an even bigger mess.

------
clockwerkelf
This is socialism for the largest insurance companies. Your country has been
hijacked by corporate interests. Your presidents are just teleprompter
readers. It is not a left or right issue; it wouldn't have mattered if Romney
was elected. After all, he implemented the same health care in MA.

Wake up before your republic(NOT democracy) is bled dry!

~~~
rbritton
I agree. Lack of insurance was not the problem. The problem is the totally
astronomical markup on any and all medical procedures and products. Universal
insurance just means that can continue on.

------
itbeho
Had my plan canceled here in Calif. Less coverage, higher deductible for
$70/month more.

